# How high can a rat jump?



## jamie16 (May 10, 2013)

Basically what the title says... On average how high can a rat jump?


----------



## allieykatt (Jun 7, 2013)

I've only seen them jump in videos really. i assume its pretty high

Allonsy!


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

This depends on whether you have a wild or domestic rat... My part wild could easily clear two and a half feet straight up from a standing start and could very likely do better if she had to, but I've never had a straight domestic make it anywhere close to that. I wouldn't be surprised of a pure bred wild rat can't do even better.

Compared to wild rats, domestic rats are soft and pudgy.


----------



## liesel (Feb 13, 2013)

Not sure, but I know my girl Liesel, who to the best of my knowledge is purely domesticated, can easily jump a foot and a half. I made a home made baby gate to keep her enclosed in a certain area during free time that was that tall and she easily just jumped on top of it and sat there til she jumped down to the other side. She also has a tenancy to jump on my bed and although I've never seen her make the full 2ft jump she always seems to get about a foot and a half up by jumping and during the jump uses her claws to latch on and climbs the rest. She's definitely a jumper though. I've never seen her climb to get on a couch, she'll just jump up from the floor every time, though I think she always does run and jump never a standing start. That's just Liesel though my other girls don't really jump that much, theyd rather climb and if they do jump i think the highest ive seen Zoey go is probably not quite a full foot and well Arielle's jump is just pathetic so we won't even go into it's height. Though that's not to say they couldn't do higher if they had to, I really dont know for sure.


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

I've seen Daisy jump out of a two foot high box before. She's not as agile now, but the other girls happily jump one and a half up the side of their cage.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CJMoore (Jul 30, 2013)

My eight week old tiny baby jumped a foot. She has no fear.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

My deceased girl Persephone loved to jump and could clear a pretty good distance, she once jumped from our couch to my shoulder (a distance of just over 3 feet at the time.) She also once took the notion to leap from a chair arm onto the top of the TV, which was also about 3 feet. The most I remember her managing was almost 4 feet. She was very strong and athletic despite being quite lean, she had really good power in her back legs. She mainly just jumped onto me, she was a real mummy's girl and didn't like to be far from me for too long. They can clear a better distance when they're jumping to something that isn't much taller than where they're jumping from.


----------



## aknapoli (Oct 20, 2012)

My little boy, Ampersand, can easily clear 2+ feet in distance and at least a foot or so in height. He'll make terrifying jumps from my shoulder to the cage/the sofa/etc. and then be all, "What, mama? You didn't think I could do it?" 

If he hasn't made a specific jump before, he has a little routine to see if he thinks he can make it. He'll pace back and forth, lean far over at various angles, and wave his head side to side. Then, he wags his tail and springs! 

On the other hand, he hates climbing down the cage and will wait patiently for one of us to retrieve him from his favorite cozy spot up top. *shrug* Rats


----------



## Mball77 (Jul 3, 2013)

You might find out when you give them their first bath.


----------



## allieykatt (Jun 7, 2013)

hahaha. you made my day XD

Allonsy!


----------



## lcs (Feb 7, 2012)

One of my boys could easily clear two feet as a youngster. I had made a play yard out of 2x4 foot sections of plywood, connected by long hinges. He would constantly jump to the top when we had them in there. It took me and my two kids to keep up with him! He just knew there was cooler stuff on the outside of that wall and he was bound and determined to find out what!


----------



## RedFraggle (Jun 4, 2012)

Badger can clear about 2 feet from standing and he's a big lad! I discovered this doing an intro in the bath.


----------

